

Cosmetics firm "Lush" has website hacked. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-12248992

======
mooism2
I am not impressed by their handling of this. They became aware of the
intrusions in the last week of December, didn't tell any of their customers
until Wednesday, and didn't say anything publicly until yesterday.

